# Google glasses



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 23, 2012)

So, I've recently heard and seen some stuff about an awesome concept--glasses that are also computers. Google is working on making them, and the word is that it will be released to the public late this year.

However, the developers at Google are being really cagey about it, and there isn't to much info. So, what have you heard/seen? What are features you're hoping for? I basically just want them to have a web browser and a desktop, so I can download things and be a nerd with my glasses.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 23, 2012)

One sec, I'll call my cousin who works there and see if he knows anything.

Although this will be awesome if it's actually a thing. Considering how much fictional media has used the idea, it's only natural they'd get around to actually making them.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 23, 2012)

They'd probably be exspensive. Especially if they could make their own Wi-Fi network/signal. Plus the screen would be tiny which would make them pretty useless.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 23, 2012)

The bigger problem is if they would still function as glasses when not jacked in.

If I have a computer in my glasses, hell yes.
If I have a computer in my glasses but they don't even work to counteract my short-sightedness, hell no.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 23, 2012)

I really don't see how this would be a good idea. Since when did smaller screens become better? :/ It could work if they'd combine it with a headset for things like a long trip by car or train, but to me it just seems like a very dumb and unnecessary concept.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, obvious this is only for long trips, and how would you navigate? Plus, there's the problem of charging them.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 23, 2012)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Well, obvious this is only for long trips, and how would you navigate? Plus, there's the problem of charging them.


Actually, it's theoretically an augmented reality thing. What this means is that you look at something through them, and little facts about it pop up, if it has any significance. The lenses take low res video of your surroundings. Not sure how that helps, but it's a thing.


----------



## Light (Feb 24, 2012)

Jason-Kun said:


> Plus the screen would be tiny which would make them pretty useless.


You realize glasses go right in front of your eyes?



Chief Zackrai said:


> Actually, it's theoretically an augmented reality thing. What this means is that you look at something through them, and little facts about it pop up, if it has any significance. The lenses take low res video of your surroundings. Not sure how that helps, but it's a thing.


I think this augmented reality aspect opens up so many possibilities that go beyond a long car trip, and could very well make this the Next Big Thing. However, _computer glasses_ is the epitome of nerdy; as someone who doesn't wear glasses naturally it'd have to be a contact lens. (Eye color app for the win lol)


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 24, 2012)

MelloScreamsKillerKarma said:


> (Eye color app for the win)


Hell yes.

This is the best possible thing computer lenses can be used for.


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 2, 2012)

WATCHING HETALIA WHILE WALKING AROUND FTW

Also, eye color app=big yes. I want neon blue eyes. :D


----------

